# Island Bed



## riohog (Mar 1, 2008)

How many people would think it a good idea for swift to produce a low or high line kontiki with island bed similar to the rapido 700 series + on a single rear axle chassis? :lol:


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Rather they produced 2 singles.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Personally we are more interested in seating for lounging rather than beds. Why give up so much room for the facility that you spend the smallest part of the day using.
We always look for plenty of room to slob out in the evening and 6foot day beds are far more important. We have looked at all of the fixed bed arrangements within our max size (7m) and none of them have sufficient seating unless you use the cab seats. That means that you end up sitting in the same seat for lounging as you used when driving.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GerryD beat me to it. I agree entirely, and the two minutes it takes to make and stow the beds is nothing.

Can't understand why so many people seem so desperate for a fixed bed anyway - unless they are disabled of course or have a similar specific reason.

Each to his own, but like Gerry we value the lounging and slobbing space a traditional two-berth gives you. :roll:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Ditto Gerry and Zebedee Dave. Precisely the reason we went for a rear lounge layout and didn't want a dinette. We had hoped to sleep in the overcab but found that it is just too small for 2 reasonably-sized adults (not true of all overcabs but certainly is of ours).

JohnW


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

We agree with the previous entries..ie:-lounging and slobbing is more important to us...we also use the overcab(for as long as we can climb the ladder!!), which means the slobbing area stays just that...but again the saying is :- each to their own.
Regards
Vinny & Sue


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Vinnythehat said:


> We agree with the previous entries..ie:-lounging and slobbing is more important to us...we also use the overcab(for as long as we can climb the ladder!!), which means the slobbing area stays just that...but again the saying is :- each to their own.
> Regards
> Vinny & Sue


Vinny & Sue,
We're with you, all the time the old pins will get us up the ladder, and I can get down fast enough to beat the bladder, we shall carry on using the overcab bed. The only fixed bed that doesn't sacrifice space.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Don't know about an island bed but I couldnt do without my fixed rear bed.......with my bad back I NEED a permanent bed with my fabulous Ikea mattress topper......bliss.........

Lynda


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned a fixed bed is a lounging aand slobbing out area. And it is tucked out of the way so that the fixed seating and table can be used by other occupiers.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm a fixed bed person, too. We have enough lounging area with two swivelling cab seats and two small sofas. When we're away, I like to try to get a good 8 hours in bed which, in the good weather, is a great deal more time than we spend in the lounge area.

To me, a rear lounge is a waste of space - and as for making up beds? We've left that behind, thank God.

I'd certainly be up for an island bed van, if we had the room to accommodate the extra length when the van is parked up at home. The best I've seen is one of the Burstners, with the toilet / shower on opposite sides of the van.

Funny how different we all are, eh? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> I'm a fixed bed person, too. We have enough lounging area with two swivelling cab seats and two small sofas. When we're away, I like to try to get a good 8 hours in bed which, in the good weather, is a great deal more time than we spend in the lounge area.
> 
> To me, a rear lounge is a waste of space - and as for making up beds? We've left that behind, thank God.
> 
> ...


I agree we love our fixed bed and it was one of the things we looked for as you say we are all different though, we actually find swivelling the front seats round and then reclining them a very comfortable option and far better than in our old twin axle caravan as the seats are more like an armchair esp if you add the scatter type cushions supplied with the MH just as comfy as being in the armchair at home, legs up on the side seats and a glass of wine...........then tumble into our lovely snug bed with a full sprung mattress, sometimes I also use the bed to lounge on to read a book etc as Hubby watches TV from the other end.

Like you Gerald I would say apart from driving hours the nocturnal hours are the longest time we spend inside, esp in the good weather deckchairs out etc etc.


----------



## riohog (Mar 1, 2008)

I personly think swift would be on a winner if they produced an upmarket kontiki single axle with an island bed as other manufacturers such as rapido etc do. In fact I wouldnt be surprised if they are not already on the drawing board! If not they will lose sales as not everyone wants a tag axle van.

Drive safe sleep well

Rio


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Our last motorhome was a Swift Kontiki with a rear u shaped lounge and an over the cab bed. We loved that motorhome and at the time we chose it - that was our preference as we preferred the idea of more living space etc. However, that said, after a while we did find making the bed up every night a bit of a chore and with there only being just the 2 of us most of the time we did not need quite so much living space as what we had first envisaged. I personally could not manage the ladder of the overcab bed so - really that bed basically became just a strorage area for the bedding and pillows etc.

Anyway, although we fancied a fixed bed, most models and layouts we looked at didn't appeal to us and we found a lot of them looked like the bedroom overtook the whole vehicle! However when we looked at the Auto Trail Cheyenne 840 SE we found it ticked all the right boxes for us and we fell in love with it immediately. If we do have guests we can accomodate 2 adults in our lounge area which makes up into a double bed - but like I say most of the time it is just myself and my husband and we have no need for more than a 4 berth. 

I love the full rear end bathroom of our model and they way we can shut the bedroom off from the kitchen and lounge area with a proper door. Also another preference for us now is instead of the overcab pull down bed we now have overhead lockers which give us so much extra storage space and have proved far more useful to us than the overcab bed did.

Having had both layouts now I can honestly say that for us personally we find climbing into a ready made up bed with a proper deeply sprung mattress is pure heaven in comparison and I personally would not wish to return to having to make the bed up every night again and of course we no longer have to find somewhere to store bedding and pillows either! But that's us and like others have already said, we all view these things differently don't we and what suits one doesn't suit another and vise versa! :?: If we had a young family then I think the extra living space may be more suitable - but for a older couple travelling around on their own then a fixed bed certainly does have its benefits that's for sure especially after a few glasses of wine! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

We have always been in favour of having the extra space in the day for lounging or extra seating for visitors. Can't see the point of tying up all that space for when its only used a third of the day. Making the bed can be a chore but it only takes 5 mins.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I chose the rear u-shaped lounge for teenagers sprawling about. However, the bed can be left out if necessary like a fixed bed, giving the best of both worlds. For us anyway.  

Viv


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Our last motorhome was a Swift Kontiki with a rear u shaped lounge and an over the cab bed. We loved that motorhome and at the time we chose it - that was our preference as we preferred the idea of more living space etc. However, that said, after a while we did find making the bed up every night a bit of a chore and with there only being just the 2 of us most of the time we did not need quite so much living space as what we had first envisaged. I personally could not manage the ladder of the overcab bed so - really that bed basically became just a strorage area for the bedding and pillows etc.
> 
> Anyway, although we fancied a fixed bed, most models and layouts we looked at didn't appeal to us and we found a lot of them looked like the bedroom overtook the whole vehicle! However when we looked at the Auto Trail Cheyenne 840 SE we found it ticked all the right boxes for us and we fell in love with it immediately. If we do have guests we can accomodate 2 adults in our lounge area which makes up into a double bed - but like I say most of the time it is just myself and my husband and we have no need for more than a 4 berth.
> 
> ...


Hi Sue I think you have said the key words there what suits one doesn't suit another :wink: otherwise we would all have the same motorhome, the same clothes, the same house and so it goes on............at the end of the day if we are all happy with what we have got thats the main thing isn't it ?

We love our Bolero and after a months touring we know that for us it was the right decision but then I think I knew that from the day we saw someone elses way back last April...............the one thing that def sticks in my mind right now is how very lucky we all are with whatever we have to pursue what is indeed a very pleasant way of spending our leisure time..........we should all raise our glasses and thank our lucky stars to be enjoying something that gives us so much pleasure.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > Our last motorhome was a Swift Kontiki with a rear u shaped lounge and an over the cab bed. We loved that motorhome and at the time we chose it - that was our preference as we preferred the idea of more living space etc. However, that said, after a while we did find making the bed up every night a bit of a chore and with there only being just the 2 of us most of the time we did not need quite so much living space as what we had first envisaged. I personally could not manage the ladder of the overcab bed so - really that bed basically became just a strorage area for the bedding and pillows etc.
> ...


Hi Netty,

Couldn't agree more. That is why there are choices in this world so that there is something to suit everyone's needs and preferences. To me making up our bed in our previous motorhome became a right chore but that's just us - for others it's just a 5 min little job and the extra space is worth this little bit of inconvenience. I can appreciate that not everyone views such matters through the same eyes as me though and that is perfectly ok by me and I have no issues with this at all! We are all different and I respect that my opinions are not gong to be shared by the whole world ha ha!

It's like caravans v motorhomes isn't it? Some people prefer having the option of car to get around in and don't find setting up a caravan a huge problem whereas others, like the fact that a motorhome has everthing on board and they don't take a lot of setting up! However, each to their own and as long as you are content with what you have that is the main thing! 
Thank goodness we have the option in life to make choices that suit our particular families and lifestyles.

I know we have received odd comments regarding towing a Smart car behind our motorhome but I just think "What's it go to do with you? We are happy to tow a Smart car when the fancy takes us and we aren't asking you to pay our Insurance, fuel or road tax bills so keep your opinions to yourself thank you very much"

Another bone of contention that often raises peoples eyebrows is having an automatic Satellite dish fitted to the roof of your motorhome and a lot of people seem to voice their objections to those as well for some bizarre reason - but once again I just think "Oh goodness, it's my choice and if it's what I want then why does it bother you so much?" I don't understand why so many people seem hell bent on pushing their views down other people throats and seem to object if anyone dares to think differently to them? In my book as long as people respect others and don't cause offence or problems for anyone they can swing from the trees naked for all I care and as long as they don't expect me to swing naked with them I am happy to watch and observe their antics ha ha! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------

